# Overheating issue



## Grizzly28 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok so I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ 1.4L Turbo and I have only had one other time a problem of this thing overheating and it needed the new upgraded radiator hose connector underneath the hood fixed it haven't had a issue.. Until the past couple week but only off and on.. I will be driving and it hasent been blasting out Hot air like it's always have, it takes awhile and then it will stop, but wasnt overheating.. So last night driving to work I went to zip past a car due to running late and the car said AC Off high engine temp, and shot all the way over to the "H" ??? I scratched my head well that's weird, so I pulled over shut off the engine, then restarted it drove to work and it was fine. Drove home and it was fine it went over the half way mark once and then went back to normal.. Could this be the thermostat or sensor? The PCV does need replaced


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your coolant level. This sounds like very low coolant with enough coolant to partially work, but with large air bubbles in the system.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> Check your coolant level. This sounds like very low coolant with enough coolant to partially work, but with large air bubbles in the system.


I had the same problem in my '92 cavalier. Low coolant was the issue. At least it was until the hose connector rotted away and dumped all the coolant onto the road. Good times...


----------



## Grizzly28 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok, I added coolant and it's running cooler again. Thanks I'm pretty auto savy but never exp that before. You learn something new every day haha.. Here my "Other" issue lol I have an idle issue, error codes P0106, P0171. I was thinking the PCV maybe I replaced a couple sensors that followed those codes and nothing fixed so any idea on that I don't wanna spend $60 plus if I don't have to


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

P0171 is an indication the PCV valve has gone bad. Also, keep an eye on your coolant level. The water pump in the 1.4T Cruze has a 150,000 mile/10 year warranty, but it's possible that the leak is elsewhere which may or may not be under warranty anymore for you.


----------

